# Mattie's stroke....Now Dolci too!! Mattie's gone



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

We started on baytril and dabbed on the blu-kote tonight. Lets hope this works for the little sweet old gal. She must have a genetic predisposition towards bumblefoot or her cage was filthy, 'cuz she sure isn't obese. :roll:

I have only treated "bumbles" once before and that was with old Farraday. We used the baytril and Fuciderm ointment with the DMSO to get it deep into the tissues with no effect. I was given some Blu-kote and started using that. It was starting to dry up the bumbles but then my sweet old man contracted pneumonia and had to be pts.

I am very curious as to how it does this time around. 

Mattie's bumblefoot if you haven't seen it already










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Mattie's bumblefoot*

Owch.

I'd hate to walk around with sore footsies like that so I can't imagine what it's like for her.

Good luck


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Mattie's bumblefoot*

On top of Mattie's bumblefoot she had what we thought was a mini-stroke which I treated and she was recovering.

Today she had a bigger stroke...sigh.

I gave her a sub-cutaneous injection of dexamethasone (steroid) and gentocin (ab to combat the immune-suppression effects of the steroid) as well as 2 cc's of ringer's lactate fluid.

Its all up to her now. 

Here are some videos of what she looks like after the stroke.


----------



## Phobie (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: Mattie's bumblefoot...and now a stroke *

So sad, I'm sorry. It looks like she's giving it a good effort though, hopefully she's got the strength.


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: Mattie's bumblefoot...and now a stroke *

Aww, poor Mattie! *kisses* Hang in there, keep us update.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Mattie's bumblefoot...and now a stroke *

Poor Mattie 

Best wishes for her from all of us over here *Rattie hugs to Mattie*


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Mattie's bumblefoot...and now a stroke *

I have her on my lap and she is slowly leaving us. She is doing the gasp *click* that is a dreaded sign, her heart is racing and feels irregular, and I am telling her to let go. She is quiet, her eyes closed, with the occasional stretch out but I don't think she's suffering. She has gone away already. Sigh.

Her beloved cagemate was taken from her and often older very bonded rats will only live for a short while afterwards, and then they will give up if there's any adversity. My poor sweet Mattie.


----------



## Macabri (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: Mattie's bumblefoot...and now a stroke *

I understand how you feel. I'm so very sorry.


----------



## sunbirdx (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Mattie's bumblefoot...and now a stroke *

So hard to let our fuzlets go. So sorry


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Mattie's bumblefoot...and now a stroke *

Our hearts all go out to her and you

I'm so sorry


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Mattie's bumblefoot...and now a stroke *

She is still with us this morning. She didn't like being in the bottom of the carrier I use for the most part, since she kept dragging herself out. So I rolled on my side and tucked her up against me where I kept her warm and occasionally stroked her. It wasn't a restful night for either of us but we dozed. She had a few sessions of the horrid gasping attacks last evening but have had none during the night or so far this morning. She won't drink on her own (tried the rehydration fluid formula), so I gave her almost 6 cc's of sub-q fluids, along with an upped dose of dexamethasone and gent.


----------



## allynpsych (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: Mattie's bumblefoot...and now a stroke *

Best wishes little Mattie. I'm glad she's still with you and we are sending our best thoughts.


----------



## pooky (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Mattie's bumblefoot...and now a stroke *

if she is feeling cold there is this thing that is kinda like a heating pillow to help us releave stress if you can find that it can probably help her and try to run a vaporizer next to her that can probably help her.

the rest is up to you mattie. hang in there YOU CAN DO IT!!!
*runs away crying*


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Mattie's bumblefoot...and now a stroke *

Ahh pooky, the little thing above her head is one of those rice-filled warmers. I keep reheating that for her when I don't have her lying on me.

don't cry ((hugs)), I think its her time. She quietly bruxes when I stroke her, and she will let go when she can. Its just not yet. 

but thank you for all your words. I have been through so many losses of my rats but each one is just as sad. I just deal better afterwards now. :roll:


----------



## pooky (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Mattie's bumblefoot...and now a stroke *

*still crying whahaahahaha!!!!* *sniveling* but what about her cage mat? *snivel*


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Mattie's bumblefoot...and now a stroke *



pooky said:


> *still crying whahaahahaha!!!!* *sniveling* but what about her cage mat? *snivel*


Cage mat? She is on fleece in the baseof one of my wire cage carriers, with the rice-filled warmer thing near her, and I put another fleece over them to keep her warm. If she's not sleeping in there, she is on my belly while I stroke her and talk to her.

I just gave her another 6 cc's of ringer's lactate to keep her hydrated and more comfortable.


----------



## Macabri (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: Mattie's bumblefoot...and now a stroke *

I think Pooky might have meant cage _mate_ but negelected the _e_.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Mattie's bumblefoot...and now a stroke *

Ahhh..her cagemate was pts by a vet who thought she was dying...sigh. She was sick with URI but nowhere near that stage..I met her and her new owner at the clinic but was shocked to hear that the vet decided to put her to sleep. Her new owner had just gotten the old ladies off of some woman on Craigslist who didn't want them anymore. Then she and I started talking and when poor Mattie ended up very depressed and unhappy by herself, I took her in and intro'd her to Shadow and my 2 new neutered boys. She was very happy for a couple of weeks, then she had a mini-stroke. This one is a full-blown one I do not think she will recover from or she would've responded to the meds by now. 

When she came into my life 3 weeks ago









After her mini-stroke with her new friend Shadow









And you know how she is now.


----------



## pooky (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Mattie's bumblefoot...and now a stroke *

i am so sad now whahahahhahhahahha


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: Mattie's bumblefoot...and now a stroke *

aw, im so sorry


----------



## pooky (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Mattie's bumblefoot...and now a stroke *

this is why i try to avoid the over the rainbow bridge no matter what.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Mattie's bumblefoot...and now a stroke *

Sadly its a necessary part of rat ownership since they do not live long, to be aware of all this stuff.


----------



## pooky (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Mattie's bumblefoot...and now a stroke *

i know that is why i also go to the health forum to see if my rat has a chace of getting them so i can be prepared.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Mattie's bumblefoot...and now a stroke *

Their mortality makes us cherish every moment they bless us with.


----------



## pooky (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Mattie's bumblefoot...and now a stroke *

that was beutiful.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Mattie's bumblefoot...and now a stroke *

That is it exactly Ration. I have only had Mattie for 3 weeks, but I have been honoured to know her. *heart*


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Mattie's bumblefoot...and now a stroke *

Mattie is still with us and even drank from a waterbottle and is eating a bit of baby cereal as we speak. Do I dare hope?

I have to go to work today (sick as a dog too) but we will know more when I come home tonight).


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Mattie's bumblefoot...and now a stroke *

How's she doing?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Mattie's bumblefoot...and now a stroke *

Ration, you ask you shall recieve :lol:

Tonight I rushed home from work, squishing into that inch of space on the streetcar/subway/bus. I then ran to the pharmacy to grab Ensure just in case my Mattie girl hadn't left us during the day. I found her sleeping. I woke her up and put her on the couch where she started walking around, wobbly, slowly but walking!

Here is my Miracle!



















and a video of her drinking


She's had 4 cc's now, and I am letting her have a break before giving her more.

I thought this girl was gone 2 days ago :shock:...but I guess she decided to stick around a little longer. :heart:

AND Bella's eye is better!!!!


----------



## pooky (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Mattie's bumblefoot...and now a stroke *

YAY *SQUEELING* I AM SO HAPPY NOW!!!!!!! HANG IN THERE MATTIE YOU CAN GET THROUGH THIS HURDLE!!! sorry i guess i got a bit too too happy.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Mattie's bumblefoot, then stroke....good update *

Wooooow! Will you look at that! Well done Mattie! Thatta girl! Lets hope things keep going in this direction! Someone obviously is routing for her on 'the other side'

Great news about Bella too! Does this mean the eye removal won't be necessary any more? I'm guessing she'll still be blind in that eye forever though, right?

YAY! Such good girlies! Give them lots of cuddles later from yours truly


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Mattie's bumblefoot, then stroke....good update *

For Bella, it looks like the eye is small and there is only a small part that is "wrong". Her eye seemed to be sloughing off the dead tissue (ewww). Now its smaller, more comfortable and less likely to be infected. 










For Mattie she had almost 8 cc's of Ensure for breakfast, her motor functions are a little improved. I just think its wonderful to see more of those eyes again! I got used to those closed porphyrin covered eyes for days.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Mattie's bumblefoot, then stroke....good update *

Aww, look at Bella! Her eye does look a LOT better - and dare I say - less 'pokey out'? Look at me, I'm a technical genius 

It's great to hear about Mattie. How many cc's/ml's are you feeding her, generally in a 24 hour period? Katie is REALLY enjoying her ensure, I'll give her 5/6 mls 4/5 times a day, but I don't want to give her a chocolate overload (hence why a couple of feedings is just rehydration mix (thanks for that ) mixed with orange squash.

Looks like you've been given your christmas presents early, with Mattie AND Bella looking like they're on the road to recovery


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Mattie's bumblefoot, then stroke....good update *

At this point I am giving her 2-3 cc's of ringer's lactate with her daily injection, and about 6-8 cc's of ensure 2-3 times a day. I wish it could be more but with my work schedule...sigh. Tonight I am going to try some baby cereal and see how she does with more solid foods


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Mattie's bumblefoot, then stroke....good update *

Little by little there is improvement from what we think was a very serious stroke.

She is doing very well this morning.  Another cagemate is now in serious crisis but Mattie is bright, thin and happy 

Time for her brekkie 

"I will hold still for one second"









"Errr...maybe not!"









"Yay!! I am free to run again!"


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Mattie's bumblefoot, then stroke....good update *

Aww look at her, she looks so much better!

Well done, Lilspaz! And Mattie!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Mattie's bumblefoot, then stroke....Now Dolci too!!*

Well I have another girl with issues now. 

Dolci (whom is aging fast) lived with the Punks as of the day before. I did a quick intro with my sweet undemanding Oldies cage and they just took her under their collective wing. The Punks knocked her down and were terrible to her. She started losing hind end mobility, plus she had an icy tail and hind limbs...she has an appointment with Dr. Munn tomorrow for possible CHF, spinal nerve degen etc...she's getting an x-ray.

2 days ago this was Dolci









But this morning I found my wobbly old gal like this...
















and here she had just finished test-biting my finger









Dolci has been a strange rat in my life...almost impossible to hold, as she would have these insane panic attacks, either being restrained or sensing something that no one else could. I mostly left her alone and didn't push it since it stressed her so much. She let me know when she was okay with patting, picking up, etc.  She is now very cuddly and enjoys being held now that she is ill. I thought she was much younger than 2, but I think I was very wrong.

I have decided to bring in Mattie as well to Dr. Munn for a look-see. I want to see if her heart is irregular too, and she will need meds as well. This could be one very expensive day, as I have to stock up on my other meds as well. :roll: Merry Christmas munchkins!!!! :lol:

But on to Breakfast. Dolci actually looks a bit better this morning. Her ears twitch, where Mattie's don't anymore. 









My 2 beautiful old sickies








Pics at breakfast now???








Greedy little Mattie








Classic clubbed foot









Dolci has kinda figured out how to groom








Mattie uses me instead








and then just lies there waiting for me to move my hand so she can flip over...








And off she goes again.... :heart:









No heart issues overall. Mattie's heart is strong but she was a little dehydrated and got fluids (which she hated).

Mattie has regressed since I was doing the wean off of the dex and skipped her dose yesteday, and is limp again.  I gave her the dex just now and lets hope she bounces back for tomorrow. It looks like she and Dolci will be on dex/abs for the rest of their lives. Dolci continues to improve.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: Mattie's bumblefoot, then stroke....Now Dolci too!!*

i'm sorry to hear about your old fur-kids struggles but i'm glad that you are there to care for them, i'm sure they are too. i hope they keep fighting strong and can enjoy more of their time with you. thank you for keeping us updated on them all.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Mattie's bumblefoot, then stroke....Now Dolci too!!*

That's all good news - or as good news as it can be. Mattie's a fighter, she'll pull together when/if she gets off of her dex 'high' and hopefully she'll continue to improve. It's a slow road (as you've taught me) but she's got all four feet planted squarely on the tarmac 

As for poor Dolci, it's good to hear she's improving from before. Those pics of the two together are priceless - and Mattie is a greedy little wotsit. Make sure you give Dolci something extra later to make up for it


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Mattie's bumblefoot, then stroke....Now Dolci too!!*

Dolci is almost back to before she was not well. She is living in the shallow dish with their food, she is alert-ish and mobile.

Mattie is still limp and fairly unresponsive, but I have seen this before with her. She is sleeping/resting beside or on me this afternoon/evening...I am watching a movie right now. The dex should be kicking in by tomorrow midday so I hope she's improved.

I took some bittersweet pics just now.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Mattie's stroke....Now Dolci too!! Mattie's*

Mattie left me on Christmas Day...I put up a memorial on here.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Mattie's stroke....Now Dolci too!! Mattie's*

Aw, Lilspaz, I am SO sorry! You fought your hardest for him, and he you.

Play well at the bridge little Mattie


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Mattie's stroke....Now Dolci too!! Mattie's*

Hehe...Mattie was a girl.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Mattie's stroke....Now Dolci too!! Mattie's*

Oh you know what I mean and you know I know Mattie's a girl lol.

I was in a rush this morning, must be confused my Mattie (boy) who I'd been playing with! SORRY!


----------

